

Startup Quote: Kyle Bragger, co-founder, Forrst - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5133656656

======
raychancc
Get your idea out in the wild, iterate your ass off, and hopefully build
something spectacular.

\- Kyle Bragger (@kylebragger)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5133656656>

